
An Entomologist Claims That Mars Is Covered in Bug-Shaped Things - markus_zhang
https://www.sciencealert.com/an-entomologist-is-trying-to-convince-us-that-mars-is-covered-in-bugs
======
Quequau
This is objectively better than the face on Mars.

------
markus_zhang
I'm wondering what do you guys think? I wish we could have higher resolution
pictures.

